

Ask HN: Why is the number of 'Show HN' posts declining? - akos

I see only 4 of them on the first 4 pages now..
======
ig1
They're not, they're just getting flooded out by other posts. There's been at
least 20 in the last day, but only a tiny percentage (low single digits) ever
make it to the front page.

------
gillis
Possibly due to Summertime, I am constantly checking
[http://showhnapp.herokuapp.com/](http://showhnapp.herokuapp.com/) it shows
every post that contains the words "Show HN". That's how I found this post!

------
lsiebert
I look forward to the MetaShow HN, a webpage that collects links to each Show
HN posted, which includes a post about itself.

Interface with github/bitbucket to get the languages and licence info and auto
tag.

------
krapp
Better question: 'ask' is its own page, why not 'show'?

~~~
ragatskynet
Yea. That would be nice, I am missing it too.

------
thekingshorses
You can use hn webapp [http://hn.premii.com](http://hn.premii.com). There is
an option to filter show and ask hn stories.

------
makerops
Summertime? I know I build more stuff in the winter.

------
deadfall
Maybe people have seen everything. Just a guess.

